# Favorite Cereal?



## grooveOnthis (Nov 11, 2003)

So whats your favorite cereal?


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

American cereals, I'm afraid.

Now is this really even a question? Cinnamon Toast Crunch is BY FAR the best thing to come in a cardboard box. :banana


----------



## JDWorm (Mar 18, 2004)

Cookie Crisp was really good. I don't know if they still make it.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Cocoa Puffs and Capn' Crunch with crunchberries. opcorn


----------



## Jackie (Jan 8, 2004)

rice chex


----------



## jae (Mar 11, 2004)

wheaties


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I really like Crispix or Total Corn Flakes. I can't ever find Total Corn Flakes anymore though.

I voted for Special K because it's my favorite on the list.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

Cinnamon Toast Crunch


----------



## LilyFair (Nov 8, 2003)

Cheerios 
Cinnamon Toast Crunch 
Fruity/Cocoa Pebbles


----------



## eG (Aug 18, 2004)

Fruity Pebbles. Definitely.

Cap'n Crunch with Crunchberries is a very close second.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

I hardly ever eat cereal but coco puffs are my fav.


----------



## Pillar (Aug 16, 2004)

Cocoa Puffs. But I like all the cereals in that list.


----------



## Crusader Rabbit (Aug 10, 2004)

My absolute all time fav was something I can't even remember the exact name of anymore. They stopped making it as far as I can tell. It was something like "Oat Flakes". For about 1 year, I looked for it in every store, I finally gave up.

On the list, Cheerios, Wheaties, I still like plain Corn Flakes but they get soggy so damn fast, all the Chex ones, Rice fav of the Chex, those 2 sided Chex are good too, rice/corn.

I gonna start crying :cry I am lactose intolerant now and I don't bother with any of them anymore. Burp just thinking about them.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

I like the Life cinnamon and sugar, Honey bunches of oats is up there too.


----------



## Mellah (Nov 10, 2003)

Soggy Rice Chex are soooo good. Mmmm.


----------



## rocknroll (Nov 11, 2003)

I like the kind of cereals that look like what you might expect to find on the ground in a forest. :lol


----------



## scaredycat (Oct 8, 2004)

Count Chocula :twisted


----------



## quietgirl0416 (Dec 8, 2003)

Quaker Oatmeal Squares! I can't believe they're not on the list. Their cinnamon & brown sugar flavor mixed into a crunchy oatmeal nugget is like drops of heaven hitting your taste buds! Forget the milk you can eat them right out of the box!


----------



## warnerbro1 (Jul 27, 2004)

cinnamon toast crunch


----------



## firedancer (Nov 14, 2003)

Too many good choices, but I went with Special K (I love the redberries kind) because I'm trying to be healthly.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Capt n Crunch


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

This is a hard decision. Lets see.... opcorn 

1.)Sugar pops
2.)Apple Jacks
3.)Froot Loops
4.)Life
5.)Cranberry Nut Crunch


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Fruity Pebbles ooooohhhhh man i love it crunchy mmmm. And i have to agree with Mellah that soggy Chex are gooooood!


----------



## evolving (Nov 10, 2004)

I love Cocoa Pebbles. Once you've eaten all the cereal in the bowl you have chocolate milk.


----------



## thecurerules (May 31, 2004)

I hate every cereal except Shreddies. I can't get enough of that ****.


----------



## katiebrown (Nov 16, 2004)

golden grahams of course! :teeth


----------



## GIJOE290 (Nov 8, 2004)

Crusader Rabbit said:


> On the list, Cheerios, Wheaties, I still like plain Corn Flakes but they get soggy so @#$% fast, all the Chex ones, Rice fav of the Chex, those 2 sided Chex are good too, rice/corn.
> 
> I gonna start crying :cry I am lactose intolerant now and I don't bother with any of them anymore. Burp just thinking about them.


 I'm with you! *BLECK* soggy cereal!! *YUCK* uke uke.

Try soy milk or rice milk. 

When I do eat cereal, I like Smart-Start. It stays pretty crunchy (firm) up to the end, and you don't have to rush too fast. :lol :lol


----------



## Khyle785 (Nov 5, 2004)

Ya cinnamon toast crunch woohoo


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

Golden Grahams


----------



## Frankie Mac (Aug 29, 2004)

Rice Krispies and Kix. My mouth is watering now...The most horrible cereal I have ever had was that Oreo stuff, everytime I hate some I got food poisoning.


----------



## porcelainfaery (Jul 19, 2004)

lucky charms all the way :b


----------



## jdr5084 (Oct 24, 2004)

Honey Bunches of Oats, They Rock !


----------



## enlydiazee (Feb 20, 2004)

Cherrios
Granola with nuts and berries


----------



## raalka (Nov 14, 2004)

My absolute favorite is Basic 4. Other than that, I like Kix (kid tested, mother approved!), Crispix, and Honeynut Cheerios.


----------



## Sophieness (Jul 31, 2004)

how can you choose! it all depends on your mood.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

My favorite changes from week to week. 

Here's what I eat regularly:

Fruit Loops
Golden Crisp (formerly Sugar Puffs)
Lucky Charms (used to take out the cereal and just eat the marshmallows! lol)
Frosted Flakes
Honey Comb
Rice Krispies
Chex
Total
Crispix
Cheerios
Corn Flakes

Ones I used to eat a lot, but rarely now:

Apple Jacks
Cap'n Crunch
Wheaties (liked them better before they changed the recipe)
Pops
Kix

My all-time favorite was called Team, but they quit making it about 5 years ago. Poorly marketed, but the cereal was great.

I was never into the cereals that had chocolate or fruit in them (except Fruit Loops).


----------



## Madmonkeypoo (May 3, 2004)

Cinnamon Toast Crunch baby! You can't keep a box in the house for more than two days with me! It's so freaking addictive! I GOTTA HAVE SOME RIGHT NOOOOOOWWW!


I also like Coco and Fruity Pebbles! They come in a close 2nd.


----------



## funkytown (Dec 13, 2003)

Weet Bix


----------



## Madmonkeypoo (May 3, 2004)

:dito :lol


----------



## grooveOnthis (Nov 11, 2003)

^ Frosted Flakes. word.


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

Raisin Bran


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Corn Flakes. I'm into the classics


----------



## mayblue (Oct 1, 2005)

Capn Crunch is the best! This might be weird, but it's been years since I ate a bowl of cereal.


----------



## staceypie (Nov 2, 2006)

The kid in me still likes Frosted Flakes & Smacks.

Cap'n Crunch is good too but it use to always tear up the top of my mouth.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cracklin' Oat Bran was my all-time favorite and then they stopped making it! 

Cheerios is my pick from the present list


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

peanut butter Capt n Crunch is the best ever! :boogie


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Honey Hun Cheerios


----------



## sslhea (Sep 30, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> Cracklin' Oat Bran was my all-time favorite and then they stopped making it!


I love Cracklin' Oat Bran! I think they still sell it.

I'll buy Tony the tiger's frosted flakes when I'm not caring about the sugar content. Right now, I eat whatever's in the pantry like this meusli mix...ugh...but it's good for me!


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

I like nutrigrain - but not everday. Pretty much any Uncle Toby's cereal is a good choice.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I really don't even know. As far as teeth-rotting cereal goes, I am a fan of Froot Loops. I also like Corn Flakes, Cheerios and Rice Crispies.


----------



## russophile1977 (Jan 16, 2006)

Usually I like Special K the most. When I'm feeling poor I go for Corn Flakes because they tend to be the cheapest. And when I'm craving sugar I usually buy Lucky Charms.


----------



## Nonamia (Nov 8, 2003)

cocoa pebbles because when your done with the cereal you can drink the chocolate milk.


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

*Re: re: Favorite Cereal?*

I love cocoa puffs, usually I buy the really large bag of it and end up eating too much when trying to finish it in a day.


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)




----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

Corn Pops hands down!...i'm surprised no one else mentioned it! I also like Sugar Crisp and Capt n Crunch as well as Alpen or natural granola when i'm feeling like being more healthy.


----------



## gingin (Dec 5, 2006)

Captain Crunch & Golden Grams


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

Golden Grams
Apple Jacks
Fruit Loops
Cocoa Crispies
Cocoa Pebbles (I could eat a whole box of these!)
Fruity Pebbles 
Corn Pops
Frosted Flakes


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Honey nut Cheerios


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

:nw Cinnamon Toast Crunch


----------



## CavedIn (Oct 13, 2006)

Corn flakes, Rice Krispies or Shreddies :yes


----------

